# What rod or reel would you never sell?



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Most of us have several fishing items we would never sell or want to part with. I have an AFAW rod oldtimer wraped for me and I would hate to get rid of it. I also have a diawa sealine 10' conv. rod I got from seabear I would never sell. Even caught a big drum with it. I also have a green 6500 that I never plan to sell. Do you have fishing items such as a special rod or reel that you would never sell or grt rid of or am I just a sentimental old fart?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I have a Mitchell 302 reel (1950s - France) that I still use to this day for surf/pier bottom fishing. When I was a kid (like five years old), I saw my dad catch a huge hammerhead at Daytona with it. Dad gave me that reel about twenty years ago. Things would have to be pretty desperate for me to part with that reel.

I also would not want to get rid of my Cardinal 4's (green/white - Sweden). I still use them in freshwater and occasionally for light inshore. I was glad to see they finally started remanufacturing the spare spools for the green and white ones!!!! Those were getting pricey to replace, but here awhile back they started making them, so you can get new ones. I'll keep using those. I know a lot of people didn't like the fast retrieve on them, but those reels do hold up over time!

I just ordered a Slosh 30 from Greg, and based on what ya'll say on here, I think I'm going to get attached to that thing, too!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll never sell my Inferno.

I'll never sell my 9' Lami Super Surf.

I'll never sell my 7' St. Croix Inshore rod.

Those are three rods that I found which fit my fishing style for heavy, medium and light surf/pier fishing. They are the best rods that I've ever used or owned for their intended use. 

I have an Abu 7500C3CT and an OM CPS that have personal meaning for me. I use them both from time to time, and they work very well. Not my favorites, but they mean a lot to me. 

I doubt I'll ever sell my Fusion or Fusion Mag either. I love them WRI heavers.

There are several items I regret selling. Espically my first setup - a Zebco 33 combo (which I threw away), my first "expensive" rod - an Ugly Stick I bought in the 8th grade and my first custom - an AS1509.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Off the top of my head, i cant say i own any tackle that i would never sell if i found a replacement that was better in quality for a reasonable price. 

That being said, i'm pretty satisfied with my St Croix Avids and Tidemasters as far as inshore rods go. Dont see myself selling them anytime soon, but there's no sentimental attachments. I know there's nicer rods out there, but I find them hard to beat for the money. In a perfect world I'd probably have 5 or 6 Loomis/Stella combos in various sizes instead, and I'd be able to tell you guys I'd never ever sell them...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fusion built by Clyde, never sell.

Shimano Convergernce 7' with Daiwa 2500 Laguna, Never sell.(Prolly caught more fish on that combo in the past 3 years than all other combined)

OM12' I caught my first drum on.Never sell.

Had a 525 reel on that rod but got sick of it and sold it. Bummer.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

I would never sell my first ever surf built setup, which was bought last year in july or june i believe! it was a birthday present from my dad and mom(yes that was what i asked for)! The setup is a penn sargus sg 6000, mounted on a 9' Power Plus rod! It is not the best setup in the world but it surely is my favorite! That setup was the start of my surf fishing life, and the end of my dads wallet! so far there has been no problem with nor the rod nor reel! Thanks Cerberus, i havent forgotten ur help with that setup!


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I am 51, and I have never sold the Mitchell 300 and the Berkeley Bucaneer rod it is on that I bought when I was 13. I fished the Potomac and Chesapeake with my Dad with that, and also with a nameless 6' trolling rod and a Penn 85.

I stripped the gears on the 85 using the trolling rig to fly kites in the sea breezes, but the Mitchell is in good shape.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

hamlet said:


> I am 51, and I have never sold the Mitchell 300 and the Berkeley Bucaneer rod it is on that I bought when I was 13. I fished the Potomac and Chesapeake with my Dad with that, and also with a nameless 6' trolling rod and a Penn 85.


Hey hamlet i am 13 and i got the sargus turning 13, Hope my setup can last as long as yours! Betcha every time you look back at that reel and rod it brings you back to the old days huh? Like they say you never forget your first time!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I guess I need to catch a fish on something before I declare to never sell it! Still trying though!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Keeper Rigs*

I have a 140L Squidder that the late George(Gowge) Pope gave me that I will never sell.

I also have a Penn Mag 10 on a Sealine X rod(modified), which was my first surf outfit which is 'untouchable'.

I have a whole bunch of other old stuff that is probably 'fair' game with the proper persuasion. C2


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

being the pack rat I am it's doubtful I'll ever get rid of anything... cept for a couple reels and stuff I'm planning on gifting to youngins...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Rockfish1 said:


> being the pack rat I am it's doubtful I'll ever get rid of anything... cept for a couple reels and stuff I'm planning on gifting to youngins...


cmon uncle dale  throw me some avets 



i have a tiagra 20 thats sittin on my shelf in my room, that will never, EVER be sold....might even bust it out to fish w/ this year, its got some serious heavy duty mojo....caught a couple memorable fish on it


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

*i'll never get rid of my*

The Rods
1. 9' 6" 8 wt. sage XP
2. 9' 5 wt. sage XP 
3. 9' 10 wt. g. loomis GLX cross current
4. 13' 6" 7 wt. g. loomis GLX native run 
The Reels
1. hardy angel
2. hardy featherweight
3. shimano trinidad TN 16N
4. collection of diawa BG's

to me what makes a rod or reel special is the history you have with it. i might be kinda crazy, but some times when i grab the cork on one of these rods it brings me back to some really sweet fishing moments . sage doesn't make the XP series of rods anymore and they have been with me to some really sweet locals -- so they are irreplaceable to me. the g.loomis rods are cool because the man himself (Gary) gave them to me in AK on a silver salmon trip.
.the hardys are well hardys -- enough said! the trinidad has helped me catch some really sweet fish and its the best conventional reel i've ever thrown. i couldn't part with my diawa BG's either -- there bomb proof.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine is not a surf rod but a fly rod.

About 6 years ago I was in the hospital for 6 weeks awaiting for and going through aortic heart valve replacement surgery (yes I have a pig's valve now and love to root around in the backyard and feel like a cannibal every time I eat ham.)

Anyway I had my laptop with me for entertainment and I set my eyes on a ultra light St . Croix 6 ft Avid A603.2 Fly rod at Cabella's. Reason was, I used to fish up on the Davidson River in the Pisgah National Forrest which was a wide river just west of Asheville. But there was this small stream (or creek if you went by size in naming those things) called the N. Mills and it was max 3-4 ft wide so my long fly rods just were a pain to use there. Also it was a controlled release creek where it was catch and release from Oct till June 1 and it was loaded with trout and trust me, by June 1st those trout were so educated, they had college degrees and were hard fool) 

Anyway the day I got home from the Hospital in Mid December, there on the dining room table in its fiberglass tube was a St Croix 6ft Avid fly rod that my wife bought for me as a welcome home gift. I just checked and those babies are going for over $200 at Cabella's today.

After a couple of months of home re-coup I made a trip to the N Mils in early March before the trout graduated and had a field day with 12-14 inch rainbows and browns on that rod, a cheap reel, good Scientific Angler Sink Tip line and my favorite Muddler Minnow and black Wooly Bugger streamers.

No way I ever part with that.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I will never part with the first rod I built for myself and a 1569 I built like them too much to get rid of them:fishing:


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

inshoreangler95 said:


> I would never sell my first ever surf built setup, which was bought last year in july or june i believe! it was a birthday present from my dad and mom(yes that was what i asked for)! The setup is a penn sargus sg 6000, mounted on a 9' Power Plus rod! It is not the best setup in the world but it surely is my favorite! That setup was the start of my surf fishing life, and the end of my dads wallet! so far there has been no problem with nor the rod nor reel! Thanks Cerberus, i havent forgotten ur help with that setup!


I know where you are coming from. I'm a little past 13, (that happened in 1961) but I still have a Mitchell 302 and a Senator 6/0 that I got for Christmas and my birthday that year. Yes they still work and get used. I have more stuff than any sane person would need in two lifetimes, but these are keepers. 

I've followed some of you postings since you first came on board. One thing that has impressed me is what seems to be a genuine love of your family and you fishing. Keep up the good work.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> cmon uncle dale  throw me some avets
> 
> 
> 
> i have a tiagra 20 thats sittin on my shelf in my room, that will never, EVER be sold....might even bust it out to fish w/ this year, its got some serious heavy duty mojo....caught a couple memorable fish on it



you'd just trade'em off on some ole Diawa anyways... 

is that the one you killed the tarpon with?...


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Moon

If you saw my basement, you wouldn't ask that question


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

9ft tica...never sold but lost over the rail at the LIP....that combo caught tons of fish


8 ft, Key Largo, Lami blank trout rod. 

All else is negotiable.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Every thing I own is for sale.....*For the Right Price!*


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

My very first custom ain't going anywhere, it's an Inferno and it's home for good,,, there is a small St Croix that would be hard pressed to leave and everytime I toss my Fussion it becomes my favorite,,,,, ok, ok so I could keep going on about why I don't want to get rid of any of my fishn rods so yea I am just a hoe :redface:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Two that come to mind are an ole lamiglas 68 blank,and a 69 blank.. They have history on the planks that started back in 76,catch'n my first drum,cobe,and kings with those two.. Lots of memorys in those two.. Never took pics back then,but the memorys are locked in my mind forever...FHB friend of mine has them hanging on the wall of his garage,cause I can't fit em in with the rest of my junk... 

The other two have a little more of an uptodate history..A loomis 1448 that I said I'd never never get rid of.. Caught a bunch of drum on that rod,and have had it for many yrs,and was still fishing it till last yr....Well,it wound up in my sons hands to catch his first planker drum at 11yrs ole,it's in good hands now.. Last but not least loomis trout rod that I'll never part with,lots of memorys ...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

had alotta rods i swore id never sell...till i needed a new car after i blew the motor in my jeep..sold off abunch of customs...had a 923 sold before it was even built and had to get the builder to change the colors for my buyer...bout broke my heart haha(still managed to catch a few alberts on it before the sale...

little quantum ultralight reel my real dad gave me couple years ago i could never sell...drags worn out, all scratched up, prolly only holds 100 yards of 4 lb test but ive caught darn near everything on it from smallies to suckers in maryland to 20 lb carp in lake chesdin(have had to hop in a paddle boat and chase some monsters down from of the dock) croakers and catfish at west point to trout and pups in the sound..cant get rid of that one...the rod broke in a goose chase(literally, he was chasing me) but still got it in my room

6500 blueyonder knobby mag given to me by danville aka willie longcaster....won sportcast natl championship for junior and placed in alotta other events..hopefully knock the dust off it this year at a tournamnet or two..

would say id love to get back my first inferno, but im pretty sure some danged tarpon killa broke it..loved that rod..


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

for rods it would be my 7ft mh teramar, my 7ft tiger rods (casting & spinning), & my 12ft MH okuma solaris.

for reels i would sell any for the rt price!!!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

my zeebaas


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

My grandfather used to be quite the fisherman, and when he lived in Ft. Lauderdale he would take his 17ft tri-hull out into the ocean after kings, spanish and sailfish.

For my 16th birthday, he gave me a shotgun and a rod/reel combo.

The shotgun was a 1968 Remington 1100 Ultralight Supersport 20ga, one of only 300 ever made and chambered for 2.5" shells.

The combo was a matched Triple Crown lever drag reel (not made anymor, and hardly ever seen outside collections) and standup rod. The handle bears the signature of famous fisherman and baseball player Ted Williams, in faded black ink. My grandad met him on a trip to Mexico chasing black marlin.

The shotgun has taken many rabbits and squirrels (and even a fox) over the last 4 years, and the combo has hung on my wall since I got it. Both are priceless.

I'd also never sell my 12' OMCP (as they're not made any more and I got my hands on one by sheer luck) or the customed 525 that I've matched it with.

Evan


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> Every thing I own is for sale.....*For the Right Price!*


Thats right


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Hopefully I'll never have to sell my Abu 7500 setting on a 12' OM ...... it's the 3-6 oz version but I throw 8 with it all the time ... If one of my heavers goes off that will be the one .... It's got some kind of MOJO .......

Freshwater I have 2 Shimano Speedmaster rods that will go to the grave with me ... I seen Jimmy Houston break one of his on TV and he Cried like a baby and they have matching shimano curado's ......


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

bstarling said:


> I know where you are coming from. I'm a little past 13, (that happened in 1961) but I still have a Mitchell 302 and a Senator 6/0 that I got for Christmas and my birthday that year. Yes they still work and get used. I have more stuff than any sane person would need in two lifetimes, but these are keepers.
> 
> I've followed some of you postings since you first came on board. One thing that has impressed me is what seems to be a genuine love of your family and you fishing. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Thanks bstarling, i do take great pride in my fishing and i do love to thank and give back to those that have made that come true! My family has been the best of influence in my life and anything that i have accomplished in it, they are a part of it! Fishing to me has alot of sentimental meaning too becouse i love fishing but my fishing is always a little better when im doing it with my dad! I never want to stop fishing becouse life is too short and every day you spend not doing what you love, with the people you love is another day wasted and one more day that couldave been a great moment, is now nothing! I feel as if im getting old too quick, im already 13, in a couple of years i can no longer see myself as that kid that for some reason knows more about fishing than half the people that work at bass pro(not to be self-centered, im just trying to prove my point)!thanks! :fishing:


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

My mitchell 308, bought oct 17, 1969. Have box,spools,paper work and original receipt.

Penn internatioal ii 30tw

penn 9/0

these i will allways hang on to


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pretty much all of my tackle is not for sale. I have a sentimental attachment to all of my combos.


----------



## fisher51 (Dec 22, 2008)

I`ve got 3 rods and reels my best friend bought me b-4 he passed away, one I have on my wall I don`t even fish with.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

fisher51 said:


> I`ve got 3 rods and reels my best friend bought me b-4 he passed away, one I have on my wall I don`t even fish with.


That's the way that I feel about the Penn 140L Squidder that Gowge Pope gave to me before his untimely passing. I don't fish with it but do look at daily as it brings back memories of a great man. RIP Gowge!


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

My 9', 1 piece St. Croix Avid with a Stradic 4000FI will never get sold. Tie on a 2 oz Stingsilver, put a little arse in the cast and watch it disappear.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> Every thing I own is for sale.....*For the Right Price!*


Yep! For the right price, each and every one of my 23 rods or 28 reels would be sold.

:beer:


----------



## SeaSlut (Jan 16, 2009)

A buddy gave me two new, in the box, unused reels. A Penn #9 with the receipt from 1979 and a Garcia 302. It may not be current tech, but I think the Penn will be with me for a long time.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

The one between my legs ....................................


























(I am currently attempting to rewrap my first 12' OMCP ..................................... perverts).


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Two reels that I bought new in 1986 - an ABU 10000CL (conventional) and a Mitchell 496 Pro (spinning) and two old rods (one from my grandfather and father-in-law stay). Everything else can go...

Sandcrab


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have my first King set up for pier fishing, A Penn 330 GTi penn Power stick rod, and a Squidder 140, cant even remember what the rod is. I also just finished my first custom rod, it is for my son, but if it is ever sold I'll have to disown him


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

if there is anything i have now that i say that I will not sell it is my Hatteras Outfitters Custom Magged Blue Yonder that Tres did up for me.... and i've got a very sentimental frame on it right now, thats not being given back!


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*not likley!1*

the one my future wife gave me for my 20th birthday .its a boat rod and i dont own a boat. STBM keep fishing


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I will NEVER sell my Fusion. The reels as of now are here but could go.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

rods: AFAW Estuary, Beach... CTS 5-8oz heaver, 12' custom Loomis, and Lamigls 12' heaver, any of the Ron Arras, or any of the other Lami's or custom builds...

reels: 525 mags, all 4 of'em, Calcutta 700 and 400's, Shimano Stradics and Sustain, Abu's 6500 mag Elites, 5500 Pro Rocket, Blue Yonder, and Chrome Rocket and the Blue and purple Avet's...


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

Rod: Custom Breakaway 2P/1P with a trigger reel seat...one of only 7 known. 

Reels: 3 Abu 7500C3CT's and 1 ABU 7500 Big Game.

SNUFFY


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Anything and everything, that belonged to my paternal grandfather. Rods,reels, tackle boxes, lures. The sentimental value, and the memories of me using this stuff as a child, outweighs the usefullness of his stuff. I have at least 10 old mitchells, all in working order, 2 luxor reels, and some nice old rods, and plenty of beautiful plugs, and bucktails, and spoons from the 50s.


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

I have an old school 11ft. heaver built by Carl Overman in the early 70's that has a Penn Squidder on it. Don't use it anymore but it sure has a lot of memories. I would never part with that combo.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

My Greys 9' 30-100gm Missionary Spin (4 piece). You can take it anywhere in it's cordura tube and it will deal with pretty much anything you're likely to catch fom the shore around the planet apart from say a big GT or Cubera snapper.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

When I honestly think of it, I don't think I can give up any of them. My "collection" ranges from some nice mid/upper-level combos (St. Croix's/525 Mag, etc - no Customs though) to off the shelf at Sports Authority combos that cost $19.99. They all have a place and more importantly, all have a potential use. To me, you can't ever have a enough fishing stuff. I've tried trading on this board and have a hard time coming up with stuff I am willing to part with. I have a sickness.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anything will go at the right price, but I'm the kind of guy who would rather buy something straight up than sell something to upgrade.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

My first fly rod and first fly reel


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Im 16 so i dont have that much stuff...But i do have quite a bit more than your average 16 y/o..There is a few things i would never get rid of, those being:
1. First AS 1509 wrapped by Hatteras Jack
2. Star fightin' rod that i caught my first cobe on this summer.
3. TRQ100
4. AS 1569 (or any other heavers for that matter actually)
5. My black Avet Pro EXW 30/02
6. Avet sx's

And much more...Im a tackle ho so come to think of it there's actually not much i'd be willing to get rid of.


However there is stuff that i've gotten rid of that makes me sick to my stomach just thinking about how i have gotten rid of it. :--|
I've learned now though, so that won't be a problem much longer.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

i have a garcia conolon that was given to me by a friend who caught hundreds of kings on it... the first day i used it i caught my first king i wud definitly never sell it


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

My first custom... it's a 7' light trout rod built by Jesse Bukey. A friend of mine broke 6in. or so off the tip, so i've since glued the a tip on the remaining rod and i'll be handing it down to my 4yr. old daughter.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a old daiwa capircorn bait caster I got from my brother 2 years ago I would not sell.


----------

